# Problème de micro sur nouveau Macbook pro



## psyché (11 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai pour habitude, avant de poster quelque part, de regarder si je trouve une solution sur le net. En général ça marche 
Mais la j'ai bien trouvé des sujets avec des problèmes similaires, mais je n'ai pas de solutions.
J'ai acheté un casque-micro il y a un mois, il fonctionnait très bien (voix et son). Ca fait quelque jours que je n'avais pas utilisé le micro. Donc j'ai remarqué le problème aujourd'hui. Le micro ne fonctionne plus. Je n'ai pourtant rien changé aux paramètres du mac/skype/teamspeex. J'ai regardé dans les paramètres, rien ne semble suspect. Je suis nouvelle sur mac donc je ne connait pas encore tout à fond. 
Dans Préférences système/son quand je suis sur entré ligne rien ne se passe quand je parle (sur l'échelle de niveau d'entré). Par contre quand je je me met sur microphone interne  (intégré) il y a la barre de niveau d'entré active. Néanmoins, personne ne m'entend sur Skype ou Teampeex. Lorsque je fais un Test appel Skype je n'ai pas de retour ni en microphone intégré ni avec le casque-micro.
Je ne pense pas que le problème vienne du micro, car j'ai testé avec l'ancien, et c'est le même résultat.
Merci d'avances si vous pouvez m'éclairer


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2010)

Tu as deux problèmes différents :

Le(s) micro(s) externe(s) : tu as donné la cause toi même dans ton message : tu connectes un micro (signal de moins de 5 mV) sur une entrée ligne (sensibilité de 100 mV), ça ne peut pas fonctionner, le signal du micro est trop faible pour ce type d'entrée. Les Mac récents n'ont pas d'entrée micro, l'entrée son est destinée à recevoir le signal de sortie d'un pré-ampli, donc point de vue "micro externe", il faut soit utiliser un micro dit "actif" (en fait un micro avec un pré-ampli incorporé), soit un micro USB, soit une interface de style iMic avec un micro normal !

Le micro interne : là, à priori, le problème vient de skype si tu as bien choisi "Micro interne" dans les préférences système, il faut aussi choisir "Micro interne" dans le menu "entrée audio" de l'onglet Audio" des préférences de Skype !


----------



## psyché (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour Pascal,

Merci pour tes réponses. J'avais en effet vu cette réponse similaire (de toi d'ailleurs) sur ce forum, avec le même lien pour le iMic, mais je ne pensais pas que c'était la même histoire. Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que mes réglages (de base) se sont modifiés... tout seuls?!
J'ai fait un test Skype en recochant micro intégré et c'est bon. Pour Teamspeex je verrais ça ce soir quand quelque sera en ligne.
En fait, si je comprend bien. J'étais persuadée que ça marchait avec le micro casque alors que l'enregistrement se faisait bien, mais avec le micro intégré? (Je sais pas si je suis claire)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2010)

Très claire, et c'est effectivement ce qui devait se passer. Dans l'ensemble, les réglages des prefs système s'appliquent à tout, mais certains logiciels sont capables de leur surimposer leurs propres préférences, c'est le cas de Skype pour la source audio !


----------



## psyché (13 Août 2010)

Ok c'est noté.
Merci encore 
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Clébert (25 Octobre 2010)

Là je viens de piquer une sueur froide... Moi aussi je pensais que le son entrait bien par le micro de mon casque, jusqu'à aujourd'hui, après un an d'utilisation! 

Pendant les réunions téléphoniques par skype avec mes clients, je coupais le son de temps en temps avec un bouton sur le micro pour discuter à côté. 

Finalement vous dites que le son n'était pas coupé puisqu'il utilisait le micro sur l'écran ?! C'est bien ce que dit la doc Apple quand on la lit.

C'est tout simplement lamentable! n'importe quel netbook ras de pâquerettes à une entrée micro "normale" !! 

Il faut utiliser un (énième) adaptateur USB ? Punaise, avec les deux pauvres prises du MBP, il faut encore falloir racheter un hub USB. 

Comment veulent-ils qu'on branche 
- un clavier
- une souris
- un disque externe
- une clé usb, voir deux, c'est pas du luxe aujourd'hui
- un iphone
- un adaptateur pour pouvoir discuter avec un casque sur un portable (incroyable!!!)
Et j'en passe, j'ai pas d'ipod, de webcam externe, deux disque dur, un apn, un caméra, un lecteur de cd externe etc.
Déjà que j'ai été bien déçu en voyant qu'on ne pouvait pas brancher deux écrans sur un portable de ce prix.

Déçu déçu. Désolé pour ce coup de gueule, mais j'en peux plus d'acheter des accessoires pour cet ordi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

Clébert a dit:


> C'est tout simplement lamentable! n'importe quel netbook ras de pâquerettes à une entrée micro "normale" !!



Oui, et n'importe quel utilisateur de netbook ras des paquerettes râle parce que n'importe quel MacBook  a une entrée "ligne", et pas lui !


----------

